# About 4x4x4 BLD....



## McWizzle94 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to put it, but when i am cycling the centers with commutators, how do i know which direction to cycle them? Say i have the cycle A->B->C. How do I make sure that i am doing that cycle instead of A->C->B? Thats the only part about 4x4x4 centers that i don't get. 

I also got a question about r2. If i have a parity, where the edges are solved but the centers aren't, what algorithm should I use?

Thanks to yall who answer this.


----------



## tim (Apr 2, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place to put it, but when i am cycling the centers with commutators, how do i know which direction to cycle them? Say i have the cycle A->B->C. How do I make sure that i am doing that cycle instead of A->C->B? Thats the only part about 4x4x4 centers that i don't get.
> 
> I also got a question about r2. If i have a parity, where the edges are solved but the centers aren't, what algorithm should I use?
> 
> Thanks to yall who answer this.



Parity fix: http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/r2.html

For the direction: Look at the commutators again and you'll notice, that you always insert one piece at a specific position, turn one layer and undo that insertion. So A->B->C becomes to: Insert piece C at postion A, switch A and B, undo your first moves. That's just a small example and actually it depends on where the pieces are. Anyway, just try to understand the commutators.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks for your help, and I am starting to understand commutators. But in the link, it says to use that algorithm, then a K4 algorithm, and I don't know where to get that K4 algorithm.


----------



## tim (Apr 2, 2008)

r2 D' L' F ( l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2) F' L D


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 2, 2008)

tim said:


> r2 D' L' F ( l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2) F' L D



thanks for the algorithm, but when i use it the centers get swapped. how do I fix it?


----------



## tim (Apr 2, 2008)

McWizzle94 said:


> tim said:
> 
> 
> > r2 D' L' F ( l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2) F' L D
> ...



a) solve centers first
b) undo the swaps

i prefer a) 

btw. i copied the algorithm from erik's page.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 2, 2008)

ok i think i got it. thanks a lot for your help tim!


----------

